# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Looking for a teacher

## jbtn

Hello,
I am an American, living in southern West Virginia looking for a Russian teacher or tutor.  I have been studying with books and recordings but now I need some help. 
Thanks,
John

----------


## tedreul

Hello. I guess I'm too late but all the same I'll try. My name's Denis, 20. I'm from Russia. Would be very glad to help you and do not need any help in return. I don't mean my english is perfect, I just want to find a friend. It would be kind of you to let me help you) send to tedreul@gmail.com or knock my icq: 403714997.

----------

